# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  Spindle dùng để taro

## hoang.nvn

Chào cả nhà ạ, em mạo muội viết bài khai trường hihi. Nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp em spindle nào có thể dùng để taro, độ sâu taro là 3mm, vật liệu là ct3 ạ, em làm số lượng nhiều nên chọn phương án làm cnc cho năng xuất, cảm ơn !

----------


## Nam CNC

Mua cái đầu ta rô máy về ( cỡ 300-400K hàng 2nd ) độ thêm sơ mi có ngàm , rồi gắn vào máy khoan tay 500rpm , bác sẽ có 1 cái ta ro máy ngay, chứ taro bằng cnc, nhanh đâu không thấy, chứ em thấy lập trình là mất cả buổi chưa xong.

----------

Boyred2000

----------


## hoang.nvn

> Mua cái đầu ta rô máy về ( cỡ 300-400K hàng 2nd ) độ thêm sơ mi có ngàm , rồi gắn vào máy khoan tay 500rpm , bác sẽ có 1 cái ta ro máy ngay, chứ taro bằng cnc, nhanh đâu không thấy, chứ em thấy lập trình là mất cả buổi chưa xong.


Hi anh Nam, máy taro đơn em đã có rồi(máy của Nhật tự đảo chiều quay khi lực nặng), hàng của em là tấm 3x200x130m trên đó có 40 lỗ cần taro m3, nếu cứ ngồi mà làm từng lỗ một thì nói thật là em thấy khó chịu lắm ạ, hì hì

----------


## Nam CNC

Ok, vậy là hiểu, spindle có khả năng taro là loại có số vòng tua xác định và đảo chiều, vì không đáp ứng được việc đó thì nó không phối hợp đồng bộ với sự tịnh tiến của trục Z, nếu vậy thì spindle là hệ servo ( có hồi tiếp vị trí ) , mà dùng hệ này thì giá cả cực đắt, có thể bạn tự nghiên cứu 1 hệ spindle cho riêng mình bằng 1 động cơ servo qua hộp số, 1 đầu taro tự động có cơ cấu trượt ( tránh gãy taro ), còn rẻ tiền hơn có thể tự ráp 1 máy cnc riêng cho việc này, dùng spindle là chính con động cơ bước luôn vậy.
     Nói chung đều có cách giải quyết cho công việc hết, nếu nhiều tiền mua luôn 1 cụm cho lẹ, còn ít tiền chơi đồ có sẵn và phải có thêm trình độ để DIY.

----------


## hoang.nvn

> Ok, vậy là hiểu, spindle có khả năng taro là loại có số vòng tua xác định và đảo chiều, vì không đáp ứng được việc đó thì nó không phối hợp đồng bộ với sự tịnh tiến của trục Z, nếu vậy thì spindle là hệ servo ( có hồi tiếp vị trí ) , mà dùng hệ này thì giá cả cực đắt, có thể bạn tự nghiên cứu 1 hệ spindle cho riêng mình bằng 1 động cơ servo qua hộp số, 1 đầu taro tự động có cơ cấu trượt ( tránh gãy taro ), còn rẻ tiền hơn có thể tự ráp 1 máy cnc riêng cho việc này, dùng spindle là chính con động cơ bước luôn vậy.
>      Nói chung đều có cách giải quyết cho công việc hết, nếu nhiều tiền mua luôn 1 cụm cho lẹ, còn ít tiền chơi đồ có sẵn và phải có thêm trình độ để DIY.


hi,hiện em có 2 phương án, một là dùng servo lập trình như máy công nghiệp, 2 là dùng động cơ bước thêm cơ cấu để có thể taro được, điều em băn khoăn là nếu dùng servo thì điều khiển thế nào, mach3 có hỗ trợ được không ah.

----------


## Nam CNC

Cái món servo em mù tịt, nhưng em biết mach3 điều khiển servo dễ dàng mà , chỉ khó khăn khi chỉnh thông số cho servo thôi, vậy là em đến đây bí lù rồi, để cho member khác trao đổi tiếp với bác.

----------

hoang.nvn

----------


## hoang.nvn

Ý tưởng của em dùng step như hình vẽ liệu có ổn không các bác góp ý giúp em nhé.

----------


## ahdvip

Thấy cái của anh cũng đc đc, xài mũi taro 1 đi ngon. 
Em còn có 1 cách nữa là tách trục Z ra luôn, Spindle thêm 1 cái encoder. Em làm cho 1 bộ điều khiển riêng. Làm chương trình khoan là chơi được.

----------


## CKD

Cái này nếu dùng phương pháp của những máy taro tự động là hiệu quả nhất.
1. Mô hình gần giống như ảnh bạn Hoàng mô tả.
2. spindle taro hoạt động độc lập, taro, dừng, đảo nhiều dùng giới hạn hành trình.
3. Kết hợp với lênh khoan G code có thể thực hiện được.

Mô tả hoạt động.
1. CNC di chuyển đến vị trí cần taro.
2. Trục Z di chuyển xuống, nén mũi taro vào lỗ & vật liệu (do hệ thống taro có lo xo, nên trục Z chỉ nén để mũi tiếp xúc & có lực nén ban đầu để có thể taro), dừng lại chờ bằng lệnh chờ (G-code).
3. Spindle rato hoạt động theo chiều thuận, mũi taro gia công vật liệu và kéo hệ spindle đi xuống theo bước ren. Giữ hệ spindle lúc này vẫn có hệ trượt và lò xo.
4. Đến độ sâu cần thiết, tác động hành trình, spindle dừng & đảo chiều, mũi taro đi lên, hệ spindle đi lên, tác động hành trình.
5. Hết thời gian chờ, Z đi lên và di chuyển sang vị trí khác.

----------

hoang.nvn, hojcvex, Nam CNC, th11, thuyên1982

----------


## tcltcl15

> Mua cái đầu ta rô máy về ( cỡ 300-400K hàng 2nd ) độ thêm sơ mi có ngàm , rồi gắn vào máy khoan tay 500rpm , bác sẽ có 1 cái ta ro máy ngay, chứ taro bằng cnc, nhanh đâu không thấy, chứ em thấy lập trình là mất cả buổi chưa xong.


Đào mộ topic lên chút. Bác Nam cho hỏi cái đầu taro gắn máy khoan bác nói có chức năng trượt khi quá lực ko vậy. Bác còn dư cái nào nhượng lại cho e với hoặc bãi nào có bán nó cũng đc. Thanks bác.

----------


## ahdvip

Em đang còn dư 2 cái áo để gắn mấy cái đầu taro chỉnh lực, ^^. Cốt vào hình như 12mm thì phải ^^, mu ko em bán nguyên bộ từ 3-12mm cho về chế máy tato

----------


## tcltcl15

Cái áo là gì bác. Có phải là cái bóp để ngậm mũi taro phải ko bác. E đang tìm cái đầu taro gắn vào máy khoan như bác Nam nói. Mua đc cái đầu rùi mới tính tới cái áo của bác. :Big Grin:

----------


## hoahong102

híc, nghe các bác nói chuyện học thuật quá em đề nghị đơn giản hóa vấn đề dc ko? bản thâng cnc có code taro rồi mà, mua cái bt taro có chức năng trượt khi quá lực gắn vào cnc dùng lện G83 khoan, g84 taro hết ( nói là thế, em chưa có bt taro nên làm đôi khi gẫy mũi, thử trên máy công nghiệp hệ fanuc thì do em còn non vể code nên cái được cái không, khi thì còn ren,khi thì mất ren do sai S và F so với bước ren trên mũi taro....nói chung nếu làm nhiều thử khi nào code ổn làm hàng loạt là ok, lưu ý nếu taro mũi to, vật liệu rắn thì cần spinde khoẻ )

----------


## ahdvip

Ý em đây

----------


## tcltcl15

Cái này chỉ việc chế thêm cái chuôi để gắn vào máy khoan nữa là ok hả bác. E hơi gà món này.

----------


## Nam CNC

máy khoan quay được 2 chiều thì mới taro được nhé. Cái này không có cơ cấu đảo chiều , chỉ có cơ cấu trượt khi quá lực.

----------

tcltcl15

----------


## emptyhb

> Ý em đây


Bao nhiêu tiền 1 bộ này bác Đức. Em cần mua 1 bộ mấy cái gắn mũi 4, 5, 6 để taro cho nhàn.

----------


## ahdvip

> Bao nhiêu tiền 1 bộ này bác Đức. Em cần mua 1 bộ mấy cái gắn mũi 4, 5, 6 để taro cho nhàn.


Cái này em ship về giá gốc hơn 200k 1 cục chưa tính phí ship. Anh em muốn mua em để lại 300k 1 cái coi như lời được khoảng 40k, kakaka  :Big Grin:  .
Một bộ gồm: 1 cái đầu gá + đầu M3, M4, M5, M6, M8, M10, M12. 
Mua nguyên bộ mới bán, keke. Để coi anh Gamo thế nào đã. ^^ . Trước nhờ mấy cái này mà em chiến mấy ngàn lỗ M3  :Cool:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cứ ưu tiên các lão khác trước đi, tau nhiều kế hoạch quá nên loạn rồi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luyến

> Cái này chỉ việc chế thêm cái chuôi để gắn vào máy khoan nữa là ok hả bác. E hơi gà món này.


Ko phải chế cái đuôi gì nữa. Bác mua cái đuôi cho máy khoan bàn cắm vào là được

----------

tcltcl15

----------


## emptyhb

> Cái này em ship về giá gốc hơn 200k 1 cục chưa tính phí ship. Anh em muốn mua em để lại 300k 1 cái coi như lời được khoảng 40k, kakaka  .
> Một bộ gồm: 1 cái đầu gá + đầu M3, M4, M5, M6, M8, M10, M12. 
> Mua nguyên bộ mới bán, keke. Để coi anh Gamo thế nào đã. ^^ . Trước nhờ mấy cái này mà em chiến mấy ngàn lỗ M3


Vậy nhường bác khác đi, em chỉ có nhu cầu mua 1/2 bộ đó thôi.

----------


## ahdvip

> Vậy nhường bác khác đi, em chỉ có nhu cầu mua 1/2 bộ đó thôi.


keke, em lại để lại sau này có thời gian lại chế cái máy taro điện ^^

----------


## thanhvp

Bác còn bán không? mình cũng đang cần mua cái này!

----------

